# McArthur-Burney Falls - first time shooting waterfall



## devank (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I went to McArthur-Burney Falls past weekend, it was my first time shooting a waterfall 
It was definitely challenging as it was super windy and the insane spray from the water completely drenched me and my camera. Had to wipe off the lens after every shot.

Let me know what you think! any and all comments are appreciated 

Shot using a 5dMark2 + 16-35 II + Circ.Polarizer


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 23, 2012)

Composition is always going to be a matter of taste and often experimentation too, trying different focal lengths to see what works for you, so I won't comment on that, particularly as it was something you were trying for the first time. It's always good to step outside your comfort zone every now and again. I think you've got a good balance with the shutterspeed, although again, it's worth experimenting, as not everyone likes a misty or cotton wool effect and for some shots you need some texture. For me though, it is at least a stop underexposed, if not two. When you have water movement, it is important that the water is near white (unless there is colouring in the water, for example in peaty areas), although you have to be careful not to blow the highlights in the fastest moving areas. As a learning experience, try increasing the exposure, so that you can get a better idea the next time youj try it. You may need to play around with apertures and even ISO to get it near enough right in camera.


----------



## devank (Mar 1, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> Composition is always going to be a matter of taste and often experimentation too, trying different focal lengths to see what works for you, so I won't comment on that, particularly as it was something you were trying for the first time. It's always good to step outside your comfort zone every now and again. I think you've got a good balance with the shutterspeed, although again, it's worth experimenting, as not everyone likes a misty or cotton wool effect and for some shots you need some texture. For me though, it is at least a stop underexposed, if not two. When you have water movement, it is important that the water is near white (unless there is colouring in the water, for example in peaty areas), although you have to be careful not to blow the highlights in the fastest moving areas. As a learning experience, try increasing the exposure, so that you can get a better idea the next time youj try it. You may need to play around with apertures and even ISO to get it near enough right in camera.



Thank you for the suggestions Kernuak!

I got a similar response on another forum and I agree to the things you said, I had made these changes. I also corrected the white balance.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

looks better, i'm glad you did the white balance too


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Mar 1, 2012)

The second version is very well done. As said above, the addition of correct white balance really makes the photo *pop*!

+1


----------



## sleepnever (Mar 1, 2012)

Really like that second shot! I've been to the falls a few times having grown up in Redding and you captured them nicely.


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 1, 2012)

That looks much better, but have a go at boosting the darks and shadows too.


----------

